# Грыжи L3-4, L4-5, L5-S1. Согнуло буквой С



## evgeniya875 (16 Мар 2014)

Здравствуйте. Помогите разобраться. Был нервный срыв с повышением давления и я начала в панике искать себе болезни. Дошло до того что пошла сделала мрт. В заключении грыжи л3-л4 6 мм л4-л5 4 мм и л5-s1 3 мм. Спина иногда раз "екала" при резком движении и раз в 2012 году был прострел. Ставили уколы и все прошло. Но в этот раз в панике за свое здоровье, хотя опять же ничего не беспокоило я пошла на вытяжения на столе ормед. Сделала 5 раз по 15 кг и ставя алфлутоп по 2 мл почувствовала дикую тяжесть в спине. Врач посоветовала увеличить нагрузку до 20 кг и также алфлутоп по 2 мл. Тяжесть так и осталась. Потом массаж начала делать так как все мышцы на фоне стресса стали каменные. Продела 9 раз и проснувшись утром чесно говоря пиишла в шок. Меня перекосило. Нога стала короче. Таз перекошен. Пупок сместился вправо. Грудная клетка чуть влево. Но я пошла на работу (продавец). К вечеру еле приползла домой сил нет, ноги не идут и дикая тяжесть в пояснице. При попытке выпрямиться "екает" в пояснице и отек в районе крестца, даже притронуться было больно, проставили 4 мл дексаметазона через день. С утра встава ровная, но к обеду опять перекос сильный и тяжесть. Поехала к мануальному. 13 сеансов проходила. Пупок встал на место, грудная клетка тоже, но перекос остался. Отпустил домой показав упражнения. 2-3 недели сказал делать и обратно к нему. 3 дня делаю зарядку. Пупок опять уехал с грудной клеткой в противоположные стороны. При горизонтальном положение правая нога подергиваться начала. Хотя с утра просыпаюсь ровная. Спина ровная и все на месте. 20 минут стою или хожу и опять меня гнет. По этой причине хочу минут 30-40 от силы и то в корсете и в лежу остальное время. И так уже месяц лежу. Таз он ставил мне каждый день на место, но он все равно уезжает. Подскажите отчего это может быть? Наверно не понятно я все написала.

Еще заметила: делая упражнения на растяжку позвоночника станавлюсь ровнее и тяжесть проходит. Похожу чуть чуть и гнет опять. Такое ощущение что под собственным весом гнет (98 кг). Очень большой вес. С 15 лет получила освобождение от физ-ры и больше сама ничем не занималась. За последнее 2 года совсем обленилась и везде на машине. Максимум до магазина дойду пешком, а это всего 100 м.


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

Выложите снимки чтобы врачи их посмотрели. А согнуло вас скорее всего из-за мышечной блокады это защитный механизм. а разве 4мм.это грыжа? Судя по вашему описанию у вас протрузии хотя я могу ошибаться. Главное не паникуйте.)


----------



## evgeniya875 (16 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Выложите снимки чтобы врачи их посмотрели. А согнуло вас скорее всего из-за мышечной блокады это защитный механизм. а разве 4мм.это грыжа? Судя по вашему описанию у вас протрузии хотя я могу ошибаться. Главное не паникуйте.)


Спасибо за внимание на мою проблему ) мануальный терапевт тоже сказал, что это из-за мышечного спазма. Что сказал делать упражнения на растяжку спины и все встанет на место. Я просто пытаюсь понять как я 26 лет ходила ровно, а тут перекосило за неделю да так сильно. Разве так бывает из-за мышц? И что мне делать? Мне страшно, что я так и останусь кривой. Снимки? Так согнуло то меня через месяц после снимков. После вытяжения получается. И гнуло потихоньку два месяца и вот сейчас я похожа на букву С


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

Вот к чему приводит самолечение,вообще эти маленькие грыжи не нужно было трогать. Честно говоря я тоже когда первый раз спину сорвал не зная что у меня там грыжи послушал друга "мол это у тебя позвонок вышел,нужно резкие скрутки делать и всё встанет на свои места",встало так что два года хромал,сейчас иду потихоньку на поправку.
Я не врач но думаю что что-то защемило ваш нерв возможно это и грыжа и чтобы защемление не убило ваш нерв образовалась мышечная блокада,т.е. мышцы среагировали. Я думаю вам нужно сделать новые снимки и выложить их сюда.

а ещё я помню как висел на турнике типа спину свою больную вытягивал а потом спрыгивал с него.)))) могу дать целую инструкцию основанную на личном опыте как убить свой позвоночник в кратчайшие сроки.)))))


----------



## егор 1 (16 Мар 2014)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Кс
> Разве так бывает из-за мышц?



Да бывает. Именно из-за мышечного спазма, который Вы спровоцировали вытяжениями. Разбили компенсации, которые Ваш организм выстроил. Теперь ждите, когда новые построит. Помочь может грамотный специалист, который умеет работать с мышцами. Но таких очень мало, найти трудно. И есть опасность "попасть не в те руки", что может привести еще к более серьезным проблемам. А так, со временем организм и сам адаптируется к "новым условиям".


----------



## evgeniya875 (16 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Вот к чему приводит самолечение,вообще эти маленькие грыжи не нужно было трогать. Честно говоря я тоже когда первый раз спину сорвал не зная что у меня там грыжи послушал друга "мол это у тебя позвонок вышел,нужно резкие скрутки делать и всё встанет на свои места",встало так что два года хромал,сейчас иду потихоньку на поправку.
> Я не врач но думаю что что-то защемило ваш нерв возможно это и грыжа и чтобы защемление не убило ваш нерв образовалась мышечная блокада,т.е. мышцы среагировали. Я думаю вам нужно сделать новые снимки и выложить их сюда.[/QUOTE


У меня тоже было желание сделать мрт еще раз. Но пока нет возможности. Вот до чего доводит страх за здоровье и сама себе такого напридумывала, и вт теперь совсем лежкой лежу. А так хочется жить нормально. Мне всего 26 лет а я как инвалид лежу на кровати. А врач говорит нужно время. Я ему говорю может операция, он мне утверждает что нужно время за неделю спина не выравнивается. Что мол на операцию всегда успею.



егор 1 написал(а):


> Да бывает. Именно из-за мышечного спазма, который Вы спровоцировали вытяжениями. Разбили компенсации, которые Ваш организм выстроил. Теперь ждите, когда новые построит. Помочь может грамотный специалист, который умеет работать с мышцами. Но таких очень мало, найти трудно. И есть опасность "попасть не в те руки", что может привести еще к более серьезным проблемам. А так, со временем организм и сам адаптируется к "новым условиям".


Вы тоже считаете, что у меня есть шанс начать ходить нормально? Я с утра просыпаюсь с такой надеждой, что я ровная. Смотрю в зерко и правда ровная и через 20 минут опять как сабля японская. И весь день кроме слез нет ничего. Лежу как фиг знает кто и реву. Ходить то я могу, но очень тяжело ходить согнутой. Тяжесть дикая. Ой пипец столько эмоций у меня. Еще кажется что врачи просто не хотят меня лечить, так это не излечимо уже. И они отмахиваются просто и отправляют домой


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

А мне было всего лишь 27 представляете....) да не переживайте вы так.) Спину лечить придётся долго и поддерживать всю жизнь что-бы по новой не согнуло. Так что готовьтесь к длительному лечению,а операция тоже не панацея. Бытует мнение что операция всё устранит,это к сожалению не так,и после операции тоже требуется реабилитация.


----------



## evgeniya875 (16 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> А мне было всего лишь 27 представляете....) да не переживайте вы так.) Спину лечить придётся долго и поддерживать всю жизнь что-бы по новой не согнуло. Так что готовьтесь к длительному лечению,а операция тоже не панацея. Бытует мнение что операция всё устранит,это к сожалению не так,и после операции тоже требуется реабилитация.


Знаете если бы я была уверена что все наладится я бы наверно и вела себя по другому. А так как уже депрессия мне кажется из-за этого сил нет и веры тоже, хотя это совсем все не правильно, но ничего не могу поделать с собой

Мануальный терапевт утверждает, что к лету буду бегать если перестану реветь и буду заниматься. А у вас что со спиной было?

А не могли грыжи увеличиться и так согнуло меня по-этому? Или я бы почувсвовала если бы они увеличились?
*Николай51*, а у вас, что со спиной было? Вы как лечились?


----------



## La murr (16 Мар 2014)

*evgeniya875*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки и результаты обследования в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме. 
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Можно создать альбомы с фото, дав ссылку на них в своей теме - это упростит процесс просмотра изображений врачами форума.
Как создать альбом - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/
Врачи обязательно ответят Вам при первой возможности.

*evgeniya875*, тема Николая - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20882/
Вы можете в его теме задавать ему вопросы. 
В своей же теме дождитесь комментариев и рекомендаций докторов, если Вы в этом заинтересованы.


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Знаете если бы я была уверена что все наладится я бы наверно и вела себя по другому. А так как уже депрессия мне кажется из-за этого сил нет и веры тоже, хотя это совсем все не правильно, но ничего не могу поделать с собой
> 
> Мануальный терапевт утверждает, что к лету буду бегать если перестану реветь и буду заниматься. А у вас что со спиной было?
> 
> ...


 Увеличиться как раз и могли поэтому сделайте снимки. Исключите наклоны, скрутки,поднимайте с пола вещи только с прямой спиной присаживаясь на корточки.
 У меня тоже грыжи и протрузия. грыжи л5с1- 9мм. л4л5- 6мм. 
Всё будет хорошо.) то что вы нашли этот сайт это огромное преобретение.)


----------



## evgeniya875 (16 Мар 2014)

*Николай51*, сейчас внимательно посмотрела заключение мрт. Л3-л4 до 0.7 см л4-л5 до 0.6 см и л5-л6 до 0.5 см. А я то губу раскатала на 0.3 и 0.4


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

Не всё так страшно как вам кажется)


----------



## evgeniya875 (16 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Не всё так страшно как вам кажется)


Спасибо за поддержку.А вы операцию не делали?


----------



## doc (16 Мар 2014)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Так согнуло то меня через месяц после снимков. После вытяжения получается. И гнуло потихоньку два месяца и вот сейчас я похожа на букву С


Вот в этом и заключается повышенный риск этих вытяжений. Судя по всему нарвались на стретч-эффект, который также бывает иногда при неправильной технике ПИР, когда вместо восстановления нормальной длины мышцы происходит её резкое напряжение. И боль.
Одностороннее сокращение мышц поясницы часто даёт такой перекос таза и боли.


----------



## evgeniya875 (16 Мар 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Вот в этом и заключается повышенный риск этих вытяжений. Судя по всему нарвались на стретч-эффект, который также бывает иногда при неправильной технике ПИР, когда вместо восстановления нормальной длины мышцы происходит её резкое напряжение. И боль.
> Одностороннее сокращение мышц поясницы часто даёт такой перекос таза и боли.


Вот и мануальный терапевт сказал что с левой сороны мышца ровная, а справа комок (как он выразился). А что мне теперь с этим делать? От того что я лежу и делаю зарядку раза 4 в день по 20 минут толку то не будет. А когда лежу прям мышцы дергаются и я не могу их раслабить я прям чувствую их. Помогите мне разобраться с чего это перекосило? Версия из-за мышц или все таки из-за грыж?


----------



## doc (16 Мар 2014)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Вот и мануальный терапевт сказал что с левой сороны мышца ровная, а справа комок (как он выразился). А что мне теперь с этим делать? От того чтотя лежу и делаю зарядку раза 4 в день по 20 минут толку то не будет. А когда лежу прям мышцы дергаютсю и я не могу их раслабить я прям чувствую их. Помогите мне разобраться с чего это перекосило? Версия из-за мышц или все таки из-за грыж?


Так Ваш доктор пусть и разбирается, он же специалист.


----------



## егор 1 (16 Мар 2014)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Вы тоже считаете, что у меня есть шанс начать ходить нормально???



Конечно будите нормально и ходить и жить. Просто процесс восстановления не быстрый. Ничего страшного с Вами не произошло. Бывает на много хуже. Просто осторожнее теперь будите в выборе лечения. Не все, что назначают доктора полезно. Вытяжения позвоночника очень опасны, почему doc обьяснил. Прежде, чем еще что-то "экстремальное" делать, посоветуйтесь здесь, по крайней мере Вас удержат от "необдуманных поступках" в дальнейшем.


----------



## evgeniya875 (16 Мар 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Так Ваш доктор пусть и разбирается, он же специалист.


Дело в том он мало что объясняет. "Сказал делать упражнения, значит делай. На операцию всегда успеешь". А я себе надумала, что не от того лечат. Вот и спросила могло ли действительно перекосить из-за мышц. И вылечить ли это временем и лфк или что-то надо предпринимать?


егор 1 написал(а):


> Конечно будите нормально и ходить и жить. Просто процесс восстановления не быстрый. Ничего страшного с Вами не произошло. Бывает на много хуже. Просто осторожнее теперь будите в выборе лечения. Не все, что назначают доктора полезно. Вытяжения позвоночника очень опасны, почему doc обьяснил. Прежде, чем еще что-то "экстремальное" делать, посоветуйтесь здесь, по крайней мере Вас удержат от "необдуманных поступках" в дальнейшем.


Я уже поняла, что я слишком поздно нашла этот сайт. И опять всегда была за то, что не надо лезть в налаженный механизм. И какого поперлась на это вытяжение, когда ничего не болело. Вот теперь из-за этого мучаюсь. Спасибо хоть здесь все объясняют. Хоть настроение и вера появляется.


----------



## егор 1 (16 Мар 2014)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> И опять всегда была за то, что не надо лезть в налаженный механизм.



Вот это точно.


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Спасибо за поддержку.А вы операцию не делали?


 Нет мне не делали операцию,хотя такие мысли возникали в периоды обострений.) Не переживайте так сильно,проосто черпайте больше информации о том как пользоваться позвоночником,никакой самодеятельности. Слышал про одного умельца который купил себе антигравитационные ботинки и весел вниз головой на турнике,так его МЧСники с этой стенки снимали.)


----------



## evgeniya875 (17 Мар 2014)

Спасибо за поддержку и разъяснения. Может кто-нибудь Подскажет Правильно ли то, что я пока хожу в корсете. С утра просыпаюсь ровная и с корсетом более менее, а если без него гнет вообще и нет сил держать ровно спину. Быстро устаю. Можно ли пока мышцы не работают ходить в корсете?


----------



## егор 1 (17 Мар 2014)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Можно ли пока мышцы не работают ходить в корсете?



Я бы не стал этого делать. Мышцы атрофируются.


----------



## evgeniya875 (17 Мар 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Я бы не стал этого делать. Мышцы атрофируются.


Спасибо будем пытаться ходить без него. Я еще боюсь что без него спину прострелит по-этому и одеваю да и спина вообще не держится


----------



## evgeniya875 (17 Мар 2014)

Не знаю даже как правильно сформулировать вопрос.Подскажите, пожалуйста, может ли болезни тазобедренного сустава давать перекос тела? Сегодня прям боль при ходьбе в правом суставе, даже не в суставе, а в кости тазобедренной что ли. Как будто чуть выше ягодицы.


----------



## егор 1 (17 Мар 2014)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Не знаю даже как правильно сформулировать вопрос.Подскажите, пожалуйста, может ли болезни тазобедренного сустава давать перекос тела? Сегодня прям боль при ходьбе в правом суставе, даже не в суставе, а в кости тазтбедренной что ли. Как будто чуть выше ягодицы.



Скорее перекос таза дает такие боли. Все очень просто. У Вас организм собрал компенсацию, с которой Вы нормально жили. Потом Вам эту компенсацию варварским способом разрушили. Организм отреагировал мышечным спазмом - который является защитным механизмом, чтобы не допустить еще более серьезных нарушений. Мышцы "утянули" таз в сторону, и вся конструкция организма оказалась "перекошена". И тазобедренные и коленные суставы стали работать в другом, непривычном режиме. Отсюда опять спазм - боль. Теперь будет болеть в разных местах и по разному, пока организм не соберет другую компенсацию. Процесс не быстрый. Набирайтесь терпения.


----------



## evgeniya875 (17 Мар 2014)

И все встанет на свое место? ))))) сегодня Делала амплипульс. Не навредит?
Чувствую себя маленьким ребенком ))) мне все кажется что если терпеть боль можно что-то упустить и потом поздно будет. Что если сейчас не лечить так косая и останусь


----------



## егор 1 (17 Мар 2014)

@evgeniya875, ну может быть не на то место, на котором раньше было, но приспособится организм, все "притрется". Вам бы найти толкового мануального терапевта, дело пошло бы быстрее.


----------



## evgeniya875 (17 Мар 2014)

Да вроде нашла. У нас городок то маленький. И врач одни за всех ) нашли мануального он по словам людей чудеса творит. Проходила я к нему 13 раз. Сказать, что мне лучше стало не смогу. Хотя раньше я сидеть вообще не могла, сейчас более менее. Может время нужно после его сеансов. Он там до синяков на спине банками что-то делал.  И отпустил на 2 недели. Делать упражнения сказал и потом к нему.


----------



## егор 1 (17 Мар 2014)

Ну тогда ждите. Время все сделает.


----------



## evgeniya875 (18 Мар 2014)

Новый день и опять у меня вопрос ) подскажите, пожалуйста, что означает грыжа прикрытая остеофитами с деформацией дурального мешка?
Еще странно, с тех пор как болит спина, теперь уже больше ягодица, температура 37,1 держится. Анализы все в норме.


----------



## zubkovanata (19 Фев 2018)

@evgeniya875, Евгения, скажите, как вы чувствуете себя сейчас? Удалось ли полностью восстановится? У меня такая же проблема как у вас.Мне 32 года, 7 лет назад обнаружили грыжу 6мм L4-L5. После рождения ребенка, спина стала поднывать, быстро уставала, потом начало тянуть правую ногу. Пошла к врачу, сказали бросать кормить ребенка грудью и лечиться. А мой малыш родился недоношенным. И я решила выкормлю ребенка, потом займусь собой. Меня потихоньку начало кривить влево. Я даже не замечала этого, пока близкие не стали мне говорить. Теперь мой перекос виден невооруженным глазом, таз перекосило, как будто одна нога длиннее другой. Лечусь уже полгода : 2 раза лежала в больнице , прошла 2 курса блокад, иглоукалывание, массаж, бассейн. Пока безрезультатно. Боюсь остаться такой на всю жизнь(((


----------



## evgeniya875 (27 Дек 2020)

И снова, здравствуйте! Прошло 6 лет и я вновь вернулась на этот форум 😔 все тоже самое, дикая тяжесть в спине, перекос и все прелести вернулись 😭 
В прошлый раз я все таки восстановилась, и даже выносила беременность, при чем работая до 9 месяцев, всю беременность отходила на ура! Как будто и никогда спина не болела. И вот ребёнку уже 3 года (не поднимаю его вообще с года) но спина опять болит. В этот раз сделала МРТ. И хотела бы чтоб врачи форума посмотрели их прошла курс мануальной терапии, боли стали менее интенсивные, но к вечеру гнёт. после мануального прошла курс у невролога - Иглорефлексотерапия № 10 /F, P, E, iG,R,VB,TR,MC/ - ЛМБ по "h" точкам и зонам нейроостеофиброза с лидазой, алфлутопом и церебролизин по 0,5 мл. с 1,0 мл. 2% р-ра лидокаина № 10
На данный момент не скажу что боль есть, ее нет, но при условии двигаться как черепаха, и в основном лежать. В общем боль появляется если на ногах час находится, появляется боль и тут же гнуть начинает



Снимки МРТ от 5.11.2020


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2020)

Поставьте диск скачивания. Так ничего не видно.


> ...не скажу что боль есть, ее нет, но при условии двигаться как черепаха, и в основном лежать. В общем боль появляется если на ногах час находится, появляется боль и тут же гнуть начинает.


Это все жалобы?


----------



## evgeniya875 (27 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, диск вечером поставлю.
Жалобы: утром просыпаюсь ничего не болит, завтрак готовлю и всё поясница начинает ныть, если не лечь то начинает гнуть буквой С, по-этому нахожусь на ногах 30 минут, максимум час чтоб не испытывать эту боль и не гнуло. Боль никуда не отдаёт. Болит и горит только крестец. И как бы чуть левее креслица. На носках, пятках хожу нормально. Утром делаю зарядку с вашего сайта (подострый период) тоже все без боли.

Не получается загрузить диск, я его даже открыть не могу. 20 минут посидела у компьютера, встала и опять прострел. Но не острая боль, а тупая, резкий жар по всей спине и ноги подкашиваются

Выписка от невролога

 

Результат мрт


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2020)

На снимке хорошо видно, что из 5 дисков - 3 уже не должны работать-двигаться.
Значит, самое главное научиться делать все так, чтобы они не двигались.



Но так как левая нога короче и она в сколиозном изгибе и мышцы от этого работают, справа и слева по разному, то сделать это Вам будет сложнее, чем другим.
Но надо, иначе будет болеть?

Про кривит сказать сложно, поперечные снимки не разобрать.
Кривит направо?
Фото кривой спины покажите.


----------



## evgeniya875 (27 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, правая нога короче сейчас, а болит левая сторона.

Что значит не должны двигаться?

И боль при простреле не такая когда например зубы сверлят, а тупая, как будто кость об кость трется что ли. У меня были прострелы, но там как током шарахает, а тут другой прострел какой-то. Но ноги подкашиваются на доли секунды


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2020)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, правая нога короче сейчас, а болит левая сторона.


Фото со спины стоя, покажите.


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Что значит не должны двигаться?


От слова ВООБЩЕ.
Колесо без подшипника не крутится.
2 позвонка без диска не двигаются или двигаются с болью от суставов.


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> И боль при простреле не такая когда например зубы сверлят, а тупая, как будто кость об кость трется что ли. У меня были прострелы, но там как током шарахает, а тут другой прострел какой-то. Но ноги подкашиваются на доли секунды


Так и трется кость о кость. Диска нет, суставы легли друг на друга - спондилоартроз.

Постарайтесь диск поставить.


----------



## evgeniya875 (28 Дек 2020)

Не получается диск открыть, попробовала заново сфотографировать.


----------



## evgeniya875 (28 Дек 2020)

1



2



Крестец горит огнём внутри это и есть спондилоартроз? Я была уже у 2х неврологов и мануального, что ж они мне ничего такого не говорят то? Один сказал корешковая боль у вас, но если я правильно понимаю, то нет у меня этого. А вот прочитав про спондилоартроз симптомы прям мои один в один. Это мне к ортопеду надо?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2020)

К врачу, который этим занимается.
Обычно это мануальный терапевт.
Лучше тот, который делает блокады.
И лучше в центр с комплексным лечением, чтобы и физиотерапия и лекарства, и блокады, если надо и мануальная терапия, а если еще и ЛФК, то совсем хорошо.
Корсет применяете?


----------



## evgeniya875 (28 Дек 2020)

Спасибо вам огромное за уделенное время! Корсет не ношу, с ним мне кажется ещё хуже. Но это может конечно просто так кажется. По новым фото снимков так ничего и не понятно? Сильно там все печально? И все таки боль от спондилоартроза или грыжи?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2020)

Если согнуты, то корсет короткий 20 см и только если улучшение в нем, обычно надо походить минут 10 и если нарастание боли - то еще рано. Но и одевать правильно - на низ поясницы, надо.
Корсет не должен выпрямлять, так как согнутость - защита корешка от давления, если выпрямлять через силу - может и корешковый синдром развиться.
По снимкам - поставьте все что есть на диске на файлообменник любой и дайте ссылку на скачивание.


----------



## evgeniya875 (28 Дек 2020)

DropMeFiles – бесплатный файлообменник без регистрации
					

Вы можете быстро делиться фотографиями, отправлять видео или передавать файлы большого размера. Наш файлообменник работает без регистрации, скорость загрузки и скачивания данных не ограничена.




					dropmefiles.com
				




не знаю получилось или нет с диском.









						DropMeFiles – бесплатный файлообменник без регистрации
					

Вы можете быстро делиться фотографиями, отправлять видео или передавать файлы большого размера. Наш файлообменник работает без регистрации, скорость загрузки и скачивания данных не ограничена.




					dropmefiles.com
				




вот тут точно получилось.

Еще из симптомов на протяжении всей болезни ноют вот эти косточки, не могу назвать это болью, просто чувствую эти места. Как будто они прикасаются к чему то. На обеих ногах.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2020)

Действительно слева хуже. А болит справа? И кривит влево?

СОЭ, СРБ?

Подвижность в тазобедренном суставе?


----------



## evgeniya875 (29 Дек 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Действительно слева хуже. А болит справа? И кривит влево?


Если лежать и не вставать дольше чем на полчаса, то вообще ничего не болит. Встаю скованности нет. Но через полчаса начинается тяжесть в крестец, если и дольше оставаться на ногах начинает косить правая нога как будто короче становится. Картинку взялся с интернета для наглядности. 6 лет назад косило противоположный бок. Кривит только при условии если долго находится на ногах, именно стоя. Вчера пришлось просидеть 2 часа, только при вставании опять как будто кость об кость, а так спину не скривило.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> СОЭ, СРБ?


Соэ в норме, температура была по вечерам неделю 37,1 до уколов, сейчас нет
СРБ не сдавала


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Подвижность в тазобедренном суставе?


Не знаю как это проверить. Коленки очень хрустят, хруст стоит на всю квартиру, но боли ттт нет

По тазобедренным или это больше по мышцам 🤷‍♀️
в общем, сидя на диване левую ногу я без проблем могу закинуть на правую, то есть левую стопу на правое колено, а вот правую стопу на левую уже с трудом, как будто нога в другую сторону выворачивается

Вы мне скажите, по снимкам там все печально? Жить то буду? 🙈 очень большой страх инвалидности 😔 уже и таблеточки для успокоения назначили, но все равно спокойствия нет. И скорее его нет но неопределенности, потому что толком нет ни диагноза, ни лечения. Мануальный говорит все в норме, только триггеры выше ягодиц (не знаю правильно как назвать это место), но от них же не может быть таких симптомов? Невролог что это  миофасциальный синдром, второй невролог который блокады ставил что это корешковый синдром от грыжи. И каждому веришь и веришь что именно он тебе поможет, но увы 😔

Какой все таки диагноз хотя бы по снимкам? От грыжи это все или спондилоартроз?

Вот эти все прострелы в крестце это кости или все таки нерв?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2020)

По снимкам диагноз не ставят.
По ним как раз все не критично, а по описанию явные признаки узости межпозвоночного отверстия (защитное искривление) и конечно есть и спондилоартроз и спондилез (в грудном и поясничном отделе).
Грыжа слева, болит справа, кривит влево (если судить по картинке).
А можете сделать фото или видео в момент криво?
Получается в правой ноге ограничение подвижности в тазобедренном суставе? Вы не пожете положить праву ногу на левое колено?
Можете сделать фото или видео того что можете и того что не можете.

СОЭ когда сдавали?
Если принимаете НПВП, боли значительно уменьшаются?


----------



## evgeniya875 (29 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, соэ сдавала 16. 11.20г
Если довести до того что сильно согнёт, то таблетки не помогают вообще. Крестец горит, при неловком движение как кость об кость, и мышцы прям спазмиртся. Передвигаться тяжело. Но боль не такая чтоб прям спать не могла, нет. Просто ложусь, поясница ноет, но через 2 часа допустим опять могу встать и чуть-чуть походить, пока опять не начнёт гнуть

левую стопу спокойно кладу на правое колено, получается ровный угол, а вот когда правую кладу в паху щелчок и ногу под ровным углом я уже выпрямить не могу

и ещё когда начинает ныть спина, я подхожу к стулу или спинке дивана кладу туда стопу и отвожу колено в сторону, прям давлю на него, так обе ноги по очереди, в спине прям облегчение наступает

Вот анализы



И от того что я лежу в основном, а потом встаю, но мышцы слабые, может кривить?

НПВП вообще не помогают. Курс 2 м я тоже пропивала, но гнуть не перестало, И мази не помогают. А вот после блокады алфлутоп и лидокаин можно сказать часов 6 я огурец, не так чтоб бежать на работу, но с ребёнком вполне могу сидеть и играть

Я имела ввиду мидокалм, комбилипен и мелоксикам


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2020)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, соэ сдавала 16. 11.20г
> Если довести до того что сильно согнёт, то таблетки не помогают вообще. Крестец горит, при неловком движение как кость об кость, и мышцы прям спазмиртся. Передвигаться тяжело. Но боль не такая чтоб прям спать не могла, нет. Просто ложусь, поясница ноет, но через 2 часа допустим опять могу встать и чуть-чуть походить, пока опять не начнёт гнуть
> 
> левую стопу спокойно кладу на правое колено, получается ровный угол, а вот когда правую кладу в паху щелчок и ногу под ровным углом я уже выпрямить не могу
> ...


Больше похоже на проблему мышц поясницы и ТБС


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Вот анализы


норма


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> И от того что я лежу в основном, а потом встаю, но мышцы слабые, может кривить?


нет


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> НПВП вообще не помогают. Курс 2 м я тоже пропивала, но гнуть не перестало, И мази не помогают. А вот после блокады алфлутоп и лидокаин можно сказать часов 6 я огурец, не так чтоб бежать на работу, но с ребёнком вполне могу сидеть и играть


А куда блокада и какой иглой,  длинной?


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Я имела ввиду мидокалм, комбилипен и мелоксикам


----------



## evgeniya875 (30 Дек 2020)

Блокаду на уровне l5 s1 про иглу не знаю, но думаю длинной, потому что больно и чувствуется что глубоко ставят. Аж хруст какой-то и в пах лтдакт на секунду, потом тяжело встать, но минут через 30 отпускает и так держится часов в 5-6. Но вот вчера за день я сделала очень много. И скривило я считаю вообще не значительно. После того как полежала почти 3 часа, я встала абсолютно ровная и ещё даже маленько дела по дому поделала. До этих блокад чувствовала я себя хуже конечно. До них я кашу варила и стоять не могла, моментально кривая становилась

@Доктор Ступин, была сегодня у нейрохирурга. Посмотрел меня и снимки. Сказал что гнёт из-за нестабильности позвонка. Мышцы спины слабые, позвоночник туда сюда «болтается» (это я вам своими словами говорю)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2020)

Назначил рентген с нагрузкой.
Как сделаете, покажите нам.


----------



## evgeniya875 (30 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо. Спасибо вам большое за консультации и просто за добрые слова 🙏


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2020)

Ждем обследования.


----------



## evgeniya875 (1 Янв 2021)

Добрый день! Всех с Новым 2021 годом! Главное здоровья всем!
Разъясните, пожалуйста, нестабильность и листез это одно и тоже?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2021)

Листез смещение, а смещение может быть стабильным или не стабильным (подвижным).


----------



## evgeniya875 (2 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, листез виден по снимкам мрт обычно? В моем диагнозе нестабильность поп это не листез?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2021)

По МРТ листеза не вижу.
Нестабильность проверяется снимками - рентген с нагрузкой.


----------



## evgeniya875 (2 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ 😊 рентген только после праздников удастся сделать


----------



## evgeniya875 (5 Янв 2021)

Всем добрый день! Заметила такую вещь. Как только спина начинает уставать, появляется перекос и ходить становится тяжело, надо присесть на корточки, и, правда ненадолго, спину отпускает. Просто стало интересно это самовнушение или правда это работает 😁 @Доктор Ступин 
Конечно когда сильно спина устала и все мышцы как камень и перекос, то ничего не помогает кроме как полежать

И в корсете не могу ходить, без него намного дольше на ногах могу находится, а с корсетом через 10 минут перекос и жжение в крестце. Уже и широкий, и узкий пробовала корсет. Сильно страшно что без корсета? И может ли мидокалм усиливать этот перекос?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2021)

Нейрогенная "перемежающаяся хромота".
Часто связана с венами позвоночника.


----------



## evgeniya875 (5 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, это что ещё за «зверь»? Расскажите, пожалуйста, поподробнее.

Причина Стеноз? Правильно прочитала?

От мидокалма перекос может становиться сильнее?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2021)

От мидокалма нет.
Стеноз корешкового отверстия.


----------



## evgeniya875 (5 Янв 2021)

Это что вы говорили мне в самом начале. Что симптомы похожие, но на снимках нет. Как мне теперь лечить это? Была у невролога сегодня, алфлутоп теперь сказал заменить на румалон, физио категорически запретил, типа хуже ещё будет 🤷‍♀️ Пока из лечения делаю только упражнения с вашего сайта, вот сама себе хочу назначить мидокалм, не знаю поможет он или нет 🤷‍♀️ Ну и жду конечно когда на рентген попаду


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2021)

Мидокалм и детралекс согласуйте с доктором


----------



## evgeniya875 (5 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо 🙏


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2021)

Так что с лекарствами? Принимаете?


----------



## evgeniya875 (8 Янв 2021)

Доброе утро. Из лекарств на данный момент только витамины группы В. Мидокалм купила, но принимать так и не решусь. Боюсь что мышцы совсем ослабнут и будет гнуть сильнее 🙈 детралекс пока не нашла. Заказала. Будет в понедельник


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2021)

Любой венотоник.
Про Мидокалм не согласен.
И спросите у врача про габапентин.
Цель - приглушить чувствительность нервной системы и посмотреть, будет ли так же сгибать или нет.
И покажите фото, когда прямо и когда криво,
И когда криво, то просто криво или именно больно и от криво становится лучше?


----------



## evgeniya875 (8 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Венарус мне в аптеке предложили только. Нейрохирург сказал мышцы очень слабые, и пока они такие так и будет все болеть. Вот я и придумала что от мидокалм ещё сильнее они ослабнут. Хотя в назначение он написал миорелаксанты. Делаю лфк, но с опаской, в голове страхи, что стрелять будет и болеть. Больно становится когда уже скривит, неудобно просто ходить и мышцы как комок, любое движение резкое я чувствую. Это скорее мышцы все таки. Которые за время «лежки» совсем ослабли. Сама понимаю что прям прислушиваюсь к себе, где чуть кольнуло тут же аж в жар бросает. Спину гнёт только если ходить долго.это где то минут 40. Но крестец уже так не горит как раньше. Да и кривизна значительно меньше стала. Даже по походке это чувствую. В личку я вам скидывала фото

Забыла. Ещё принимаю гидроксизин. Невролог назначил по 1/2 таблетки на ночь. Я 1,5 недели пропила и сама увеличила до целой

Сейчас встала час готовила обед, не скажу что согнуло, значительно меньше, уже даже бок свой не вижу 😁 раньше он прям выпирал и я его видела. Но все равно чувствую что не ровно стою. Боли в крестце нет, тяжести ттт нет 🙏 даже после часа на ногах, а вот мышцы да, тянет, болит, затекают. Опять присаживаюсь на корточки и прям такой кайф 😁 спину отпускает. Встаю и опять затекает спина


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2021)

Гидроксизин - хорошо.
Мидокалм действует только на мышцы которые в спазме.
Венарус можно, согласуйте с врачом прием по 1000 - 3 раза, 7 дней, потом оценка ситуации.


----------



## evgeniya875 (8 Янв 2021)

Спасибо. Значит начну мидокалм принимать. 150 мг 3 раза в день? И венарус. габапентин тогда пока не надо?


----------



## Gravity (8 Янв 2021)

@evgeniya875, Я раньше тоже мидокалма боялась как огня, сейчас логически понимаю, что он должен снять спазм спазмированных мышц, меньше будет сжимать позвонки и соответсвенно меньше давление на межпозвоночный диск. Вот пропью его неделю 3*150 мг. Переношу его нормально.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Значит начну мидокалм принимать. 150 мг 3 раза в день? И венарус. Габапентин тогда пока не надо?


Надо.


----------



## evgeniya875 (8 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, поняла. Спасибо 🙏 Какую дозировку надо согласовать с врачом?



Gravity написал(а):


> @evgeniya875, Я раньше тоже мидокалма боялась как огня, сейчас логически понимаю, что он должен снять спазм спазмированных мышц, меньше будет сжимать позвонки и соответсвенно меньше давление на межпозвоночный диск. Вот пропью его неделю 3*150 мг. Переношу его нормально.


Начну тоже его принимать. Я его даже купила, но не решалась все


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2021)

Венарус по 1000 - 3 раза,7 дней, потом оценка ситуации.
Габапентин 300 - 2 раза, 3 дня, потом 3 раза.


----------



## evgeniya875 (8 Янв 2021)

Мне кажется я скоро сойду с ума. Лежала на боку на кровати. Ребёнок (18кг) прыгнул на меня. Почувствовала боль в спине, но не так чтоб искры из глаз, но было больно. Полежала ещё минут 15, отпустило, решила встать. Аккуратно встала и сразу почувствовала что колено и чуть выше по внутренней стороне  на левой ноге онемело. Шагаю и как будто что-то приложено у меня к нему. С каждым шагом усиливается

Ногу левую как будто выкручивает при ходьбе. Как ватная что ли. Но могу стоять на ней одной и на носке и на пятке

Или у меня сейчас все мысли сконцентрированы на этой ноге, но спина вообще не болит. Хотя специально хожу уже долго


----------



## Дина (8 Янв 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Или у меня сейчас все мысли сконцентрированы на этой ноге, но спина вообще не болит. Хотя специально хожу уже долго


Я недавно писала, что отсутствие болей в спине при выпадение функций хуже, чем если бы болело. Раз сила не уменьшилась, то не все так страшно. Онемение, конечно, нехорошо, но сохранение силы более важный признак.
А Вы не в корсете? Такому маленькому ребёнку сложно объяснить, что маму нельзя трогать, проще для подстраховки ходить в корсете, имхо, конечно.


----------



## evgeniya875 (8 Янв 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Я недавно писала, что отсутствие болей в спине при выпадение функций хуже, чем если бы болело. Раз сила не уменьшилась, то не все так страшно. Онемение, конечно, нехорошо, но сохранение силы более важный признак.
> А Вы не в корсете? Такому маленькому ребёнку сложно объяснить, что маму нельзя трогать, проще для подстраховки ходить в корсете, имхо, конечно.


Так я лежала на кровати. Конечно без корсета. Я лёжа на правом боку и он прыгнул сверху прям получается на бедро, таз в это место


----------



## Дина (8 Янв 2021)

Да уж, с детьми все сложно в плане спокойствия для спины. Берегите себя!


----------



## evgeniya875 (8 Янв 2021)

@Дина, спасибо за поддержку 😁 да, ребёнок маленький, 3 года вот только исполнилось. Он сам перепугался. Походила подольше. Спина болит также как и до этого прыжка, но нога так и немеет. Но только при ходьбе. Надеюсь завтра все пройдёт. А после всех новых лекарств вообще бегать начну 🙏😁


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2021)

Пройдет.
С врачом всё оговорите.


----------



## evgeniya875 (9 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, посмотрите, пожалуйста, личные сообщения.


----------



## evgeniya875 (10 Янв 2021)

Доброе утро! Вот про это я говорила несколько дней назад. Сидя левая нога спокойно и ровно ложиться на первую ногу. А вот правая нога не ложится ровно, если положить ее ровно, боль в крестце и чтоб ее не было тогда мне надо наклониться как в сторону куда и косит. Это как то связано все или нет?

 

По поводу мидокалма, не знаю помогает ли он с одного дня, но спине легче 🙏 не такое сильное напряжение в ней

Вот эти тупые прострелы в пояснице (которых я так боюсь 🙈) когда она устанет это мышцы или позвоночник (корешок)? Или корешок это всегда острая боль? И насколько эти прострелы страшны? Там даже не прострел, а как кость об кость. Чем я дольше лежу и «трясусь» тем дольше восстановление будет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2021)

1. Значит есть поражение тазобедренного сустава
Сустав - это кости, сумка и мышцы, надо определиться, от чего ограничение. 
2. Только Мидокалм принимаете?
3. Прострел по корешку - это прострел в ногу
4. Не страшны.
5. Будет.


----------



## evgeniya875 (12 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, доброе утро. Из лекарств мидокалм (ттт но гнёт прям значительно меньше и нет болей 🙏) Венарус вчера начала. Больше ничего. Ко мне позавчера пришло состояние, не похожее на орз, сначала вечером просто покашливала, ночью температура 37,2 и озноб, ноги сильно болели, ломило все тело. Утром вчера и днём тоже самое все, к вечеру кашель усилился, появилась тошнота и голова аж разрывалась (ад в норме было). Ночью сегодня 37,4 через несколько часов 36,1 то жарко, то холодно. Пошла в красную зону. Послушали, выписали лекарства и отправили на мазок

Венарус и витамин С нормально контактируют?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2021)

Что с мазком-то?


----------



## evgeniya875 (13 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что с мазком-то?


Сдала, результата ещё нет. Сегодня ещё и у ребёнка также 37,2 и кашель. Думаю все же это просто орви. Странно только что ни соплей, ни горло не болит 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2021)

Запахи есть?


----------



## evgeniya875 (14 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, запахи есть, у мужа тоже вчера утром ломит ноги начало, вечером 37,3, кашель такой же начался. У мужа и у сына тоже пцр взяли сегодня утром

У меня родители и сестра с мужем переболели ковид по осени. Все по-разному, у кого-то даже и кашля не было. А вот запахи у всех были


----------



## горошек (14 Янв 2021)

@evgeniya875, где вы живёте, что у вас при легком недомогании даже взяли мазки? У нас в Подмосковье ни у кого не брали, даже при более развёрнутых симптомах и потере обоняния в том числе. Брали только у работников детского сада, но на вопрос о том, когда ответ мазка придёт, врач только посмеялась и сказала: жди, правда никто ещё не дождался. Все сдают сами, чаще всего на антитела потом, в платных, за деньги. Или вы тоже платно сами?


----------



## evgeniya875 (14 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> @evgeniya875, где вы живёте, что у вас при легком недомогании даже взяли мазки?


Сдали абсолютно бесплатно. Живем в пригороде Новокузнецка. Может конечно и мы не дождёмся результата


----------



## nk9989 (14 Янв 2021)

@горошек, Подмосковье  оно большое, у нас берут.


----------



## evgeniya875 (15 Янв 2021)

Пришёл анализ мой, отрицательный. У сына и мужа ещё не готовы.


----------



## evgeniya875 (15 Янв 2021)

Добрый вечер. Пока болею в основном лежу, спина ровнее чем была мне кажется до обострения 🙈 вчера вечером встала ужин приготовить спину не согнуло, но ужасно ныли кости таза, ягодицы горели аж огнём. Позавчера отменила все лекарства, не знаю что может разжижать кровь. В середине цикла пришла менструация 🤷‍♀️ Съездила к гинекологу, диагноз эндометриоз. Я в ноябре с этим диагнозом лежала в больнице. И вообще все обострение со спиной началось как раз в день когда началась менструация, впервые за все года как попало она прошло, следующая опять как попало и я попала в больницу с кровотечением. Сейчас встала приготовила ужин, спина ровная, а опять ноют кости таза. От эндометриоза могут так ныть кости таза? И вообще боль в спине может быть от эндометриоза?

А вот и обоняние пропало...


----------



## evgeniya875 (16 Янв 2021)

У мужа пришёл тест. Положительный.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> У мужа пришёл тест. Положительный.


Значит и у Вас так же, тем более обоняние страдает.
Лечим, как ковид.


----------



## evgeniya875 (16 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо. Лечимся 🙏


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2021)

Как?


----------



## evgeniya875 (17 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как?


Все что назначили в красной зоне
Антибиотик, противовирусное, лекарство от кашля

Пила ещё витамин С, но отменила его, из-за того что кровит. Позавчера в гинекологию по скорой даже отвезли. Но отпустили домой. Надо делать узи, а в нашей гинекологии даже аппарата узи нет 🤦‍♀️ назначили транексан и дюфастон. Пока на карантине их пить, потом на узи


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2021)

А антибиотик зачем?


----------



## evgeniya875 (17 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А антибиотик зачем?


Назначил врач, ещё и 2 азитромицин и экоклав 😳 не надо его пить? Хотя я уже сегодня последний день пью его. И сыну вчера настоятельно рекомендовали антибиотик. Тоже начали давать.


----------



## evgeniya875 (18 Янв 2021)

Доброе утро. Пока лежала первые дни болезни, все было хорошо со спиной. Ровная была. Сейчас какой день ноет опять все кости таза. Стараюсь ходить почаще. Но сначала становиться вроде хорошо, но немного погодя опять всю перекручивает, кривит и тогда ноги уже сложно передвигать. Сегодня даже ночью проснулась от ноющей боли в ягодицах. Вчера пила кеторол утром и на удивление он помог, до этого обезболивающее мне не помогали

При чихание ещё отдаёт куда то в левую ягодицу, не всегда, но бывает


----------



## evgeniya875 (18 Янв 2021)

Выпила мидокалм, кеторол. Не помогло. Ноет все внутри ягодиц. Может это все таки от эндометриоз? Или от головы?


----------



## горошек (18 Янв 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Выпила мидокалм, кеторол. Не помогло. Ноет все внутри ягодиц. Может это все таки от эндометриоз? Или от головы?


Я думаю, что внутри ягодиц это вряд ли эндометриоз. По моему опыту, при нем болит больше в области паха и в крестец. Но боль при менструации о боль в спине имеют прямую и обратную зависимость. Об этом здесь на форуме есть много сообщений по факту, но причину взаимосвязи вроде так и не обозначили.


----------



## Mara22 (18 Янв 2021)

Тоже диагностирован эндометриоз на лапароскопии в 2017 г, ноет и крестец, но почему-то только слева, последнее время и низ живота тянет иногда. Теперь гадаю в эндометриозе ли причина, хотя скорее всего все друг на друга наложилось. Он у меня давно, а живот болеть стал недавно. Пока со спиной устала разбираться (лежу на аппликаторе, мажу мазями, когда сильно болит, то обезбаливающими), озаботилась животом (


----------



## горошек (18 Янв 2021)

@Mara22, эндометриоз он же бывает разной степени и разной локализации. Самый больной и мучительный у меня был на шейке матки. А почему не лечите? Есть противопоказания к приему гормонов?


----------



## evgeniya875 (18 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> А почему не лечите? Есть противопоказания к приему гормонов?


Нет. Я вот только узнала что он у меня есть, сейчас гормоны должна пить с нового цикла начать. А я не знаю как дождаться уже это цикла. Кровит весь месяц без остановки, уже неделю пью транексан (кровоостанавливающие), но все равно кровит

Ещё и карантин этот как раз вовремя 😡


----------



## горошек (18 Янв 2021)

@evgeniya875, кровоостанавливающее мне кажется опасно, если у вас реально ковид. При нем сейчас как раз кроворазжижающие назначают. Сильно кровит? Спираль, надеюсь, не ставили... Ещё ведь нпвп тоже могут кровь разжижать.


----------



## Mara22 (18 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Эндометриоз он же бывает разной степени и разной локализации. Самый больной и мучительный у меня был на шейке матки. А почему не лечите? Есть противопоказания к приему гормонов?


У меня ретроцервикальный. После операции лечила 1.5 года, потом перестала, визанну прописывали, а она дорогущая. Попросила подешевле что-нибудь прописать-прописала, а с них мигрени замучали (они с детства у меня). Как гинеколог сказала, если не беспокоит, то лечить не надо. Вот теперь думаю, что может он как раз и беспокоит. Собралась как раз ещё раз наведаться, раз боли внизу живота начались, но они почему-то с циклом не связаны, поэтому сомнения он ли...


----------



## горошек (18 Янв 2021)

@Mara22, ну, если не беспокоит, то да. Я успешно лечила вполне недорогими противозачаточными. Пила кусами, год-полтора, потом перерыв, пока опять боль и мазня не вернутся, а это опять полтора-2 года.


----------



## Mara22 (18 Янв 2021)

Вот видимо пора начать, вернее продолжить)


----------



## evgeniya875 (18 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Кровоостанавливающее мне кажется опасно, если у вас реально ковид. При нем сейчас как раз кроворазжижающие назначают. Сильно кровит? Спираль, надеюсь, не ставили... Ещё ведь нпвп тоже могут кровь разжижать.


Опасно, а что делать то?

Созвонилась с врачом, сказала пить регулон, если до 21.01 не прекратится вызывать скорую


----------



## горошек (18 Янв 2021)

@evgeniya875, а день цикла какой? Там же ещё в начале идёт привыкание, и свои гормоны ещё не подавлены, и синтетические ещё поступают. Врач уверена, что хуже не будет?


----------



## evgeniya875 (18 Янв 2021)

19 день


----------



## горошек (18 Янв 2021)

И узи вам вроде не делали. А вдруг причина кровотечения не эндометриоз?


----------



## evgeniya875 (18 Янв 2021)

Делали.
Я же вот в понедельник была.
Неделю назад.


----------



## горошек (18 Янв 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> А день цикла какой? Там же ещё в начале идёт привыкание, и свои гормоны ещё не подавлены, и синтетические ещё поступают. Врач уверена, что хуже не будет?
> 19 день


Да там ещё свои гормоны на максимуме, почти овуляция. Противозачаточные потому и назначают в начале, что там свои гормоны по миниму. Такуровит то сильно?


----------



## evgeniya875 (18 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Да там ещё свои гормоны на максимуме, почти овуляция. Противозачаточные потому и назначают в начале, что там свои гормоны по миниму. Такуровит то сильно?


Сильно, как месячные идут и это на фоне приёма транексана даже. А овуляция к меня давно прошла, у меня цикл 24 дня обычно, сегодня 19 день


----------



## горошек (18 Янв 2021)

Значит спутала с другой темой, кто-то писал, что нет аппарата для узи. Ну тогда надо рисковать, а что делать действительно ....


----------



## evgeniya875 (18 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Значит спутала с другой темой, кто-то писал, что нет аппарата для узи. Ну тогда надо рисковать, а что делать действительно ....


Не спутали, нет узи у нас у гинекологии, там я была вот в субботу. А в прошлый понедельник я платно делали узи. Эндометрий 6 чего-то там, и больше никаких изменений 🙏

@Доктор Ступин а можно ещё курс атаракса попить? При ковиде можно их? Я поняла что у меня такая паника, я всего боюсь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2021)

Ничего не ответила золотая


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин а можно ещё курс атаракса попить? При ковиде можно их? Я поняла что у меня такая паника, я всего боюсь


Нужно.


----------



## evgeniya875 (18 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ничего не ответила золотая
> 
> Нужно.


Также по 1 таблетке на ночь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2021)

Если волнения много, то и два раза.


----------



## evgeniya875 (19 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если волнения много...


Очень много. Всю колбасит и самой от себя страшно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2021)

Два раза.


----------



## evgeniya875 (20 Янв 2021)

Комплекс витаминов В, мидокалм может вызвать кровотечение опять? Спина ноет и днём и ночью, утром скованность. Делаю зарядку, и дикий страх что при неловком движении будет прострел, от этого лежу и боюсь двигаться 🤦‍♀️ Как отключить голову?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2021)

Фенибут два раза или меняем препарат.
Но и отключать не надо.


----------



## evgeniya875 (21 Янв 2021)

Спасибо 🙏
Крестец ноет и днём, и ночью. Вчера выпила нимесулид перестала ныть, сегодня утром выпила, но также и ноет. Кашель и чихание никуда не отдаёт, а крестец ноет. Может он ноет по гинекологической части? Или при болях в спине не всегда при чихание боль возникает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2021)

Боль при чихании - скорее отёк - воспаление.
Тянущие - мышцы, а может и эндометриоз.
Посмотрим, что скажет гинеколог.


----------



## evgeniya875 (21 Янв 2021)

Гинеколог сказала что боль не от эндометриоза. Она когда смотрела меня сказала грушевидная слева отёкшая. Не знаю как она это поняла 🤷‍♀️

@Доктор Ступин фото отправила вам. Перекос всегда говорит именно о грыже? От нервов не может так косить? По снимкам же критичного никто ничего не видит, даже была у нейрохирурга


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2021)

А перекос ли это. Скорее сколиоз постоянный.


----------



## evgeniya875 (21 Янв 2021)

Раньше я его не замечала 🤷‍♀️ И сейчас заметила, приняла душ очень тёплый и спина ровная стала. Может это я сама оттого что боюсь так «сутулюсь» не знаю как правильно назвать 😁 Я очень нервничаю и испытываю дискомфорт даже когда мне просто жарко, не говоря уже о боли. Боль - паника, страх, вся скукожилась как урюк так и передвигаюсь, боясь принести себе вред. Спина ныла и ныла, от таблетки нтмесулида прошла, вечером у ребёнка 38 температура, все опять паника, всю ночь как на иголках с утра спина также ноет, но вот такой перекос. Кстати, сейчас подумала, вчера может и не нимесулид помог то 🤔 утром выпила атаракс целую таблетку и было вообще легко и беззаботно, пока вот температура у ребёнка не поднялась. Такой сумбур, но понимаю что уже ку-ку. Так и раньше было всегда, за все страх. Я тут не писала, но когда у меня пропало обоняние я вроде спокойно отнеслась к этому, потом позвонили, что тест у мужа положительный. Такая паника была, пульс 112 был, давление 150, а потом в голову пришла мысль, что если я сознание потеряю, то как же я нашатырь буду нюхать ведь ничего не чувствую. И давление до 170 себе подняла этими мыслями. Это клиника уже 🤯 и вот когда пульс или давление спина отходит на второй план, она не болит. Вот когда кровотечение было тоже паника была, спина при этом не болела. Я спокойно съездила на скорой в другой город, назад на такси приехала тоже спокойно. Полежала чуть-чуть, в чувства пришла, потом показалось что мурашки по голове ползают и все опять страх, паника. Я по-этому и написала что сама себя боюсь. И понимаю что все от головы болит, но как перестать паниковать не знаю. Головой вроде все понимаю, успокаиваю себя, но не получается все равно.

Спасибо вам, что терпите мою писанину, даёте Советы 🙏 @Доктор Ступин вам отдельное спасибо 🙏


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Раньше я его не замечала 🤷‍♀️ И сейчас заметила, приняла душ очень тёплый и спина ровная стала. Может это я сама оттого что боюсь так «сутулюсь» не знаю как правильно назвать 😁 Я очень нервничаю и испытываю дискомфорт даже когда мне просто жарко, не говоря уже о боли. Боль - паника, страх, вся скукожилась как урюк так и передвигаюсь, боясь принести себе вред.


Фото юной и красивой есть?  (а теперь только красивой!)


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Полежала чуть-чуть, в чувства пришла, потом показалось что мурашки по голове ползают и все опять страх, паника. Я по-этому и написала что сама себя боюсь. И понимаю что все от головы болит, но как перестать паниковать не знаю. Головой вроде все понимаю, успокаиваю себя, но не получается все равно.


Значит, лечим голову, то есть хронический болевой синдром.


----------



## evgeniya875 (24 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин Сколиоз да конечно есть, и был. Не было видно просто его так сильно. Сейчас я его в одежде вижу. С одной стороны натянуто прям. Но сейчас оттого что я нервничаю, в постоянном напряжение нахожусь, трясусь от всего вообще. спазм мышц может произойти? И интересно что 6 лет назад перекос был в другую сторону сторону. И тоже пока я голову не привела в порядок так кривая и ходила, плакала от всего и жила в вечном страхе. 

И чем голову лечить? Атаракс, габапентин? 

Позавчера и вчера, ходила по квартире и разминала верх ягодиц, сейчас больно к этим местам прикасаться даже, но зато нет такой скованности по утрам. Нащупала болевую точку внутри левой ягодицы. Надавливаю на неё и ходить становиться комфортнее.

Ночами плохо спать стала, вздрагиваю и просыпаюсь от этого. И когда проснусь внутри аж трясётся все, начинаю засыпать и опять как будто проваливаюсь куда-то от страха просыпаюсь 🤯 чего боюсь? Зачем боюсь? Сама на могу ответить на эти вопросы

Сейчас из лекарств только мидокалм 3*150мг и атаракс с утра пол таблетки

Сейчас лежу и вспоминаю все эти 6 лет, ведь спина болела постоянно. Когда уколов хватало, когда таблеток на несколько дней. Потому что голова наверное была не настолько вовлечена. Вспомнила как за грибами ходили, я упала и как боль была от ягодицы по правой стороне, до самой стопы. Физио и уколы помогли тогда, опять же паники не было, ничего лишнего не вычитывала и прошло все быстренько. Беременная была так вообще за все время ничего не болело, работала  8 месяцев, только последний месяц дома сидела. Может и не болело, потому что все делала правильно, не наклонялась, спину всегда прямо держала. Но то что я долго не могу стоять и ходить это было всегда. Всегда напрягалась спина и хотелось сесть. И по-этому чаще всего сидела, до работы доехала-села, домой приехала зимой дома на диване, летом до дачи доедем к родителям там все сидя помогаю, движения в моей жизни никакого. Если за день тысячи 2-3 шагов сделаю, то хорошо.в редких случаях погулять с ребёнком и то, минут 40 и я без спины


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Атаракс или сильнее. Посоветуйтесь с врачом!


----------



## evgeniya875 (24 Янв 2021)

Сколиоз по фото у меня с дугой влево или вправо? По мрт влево написано, а мне кажется, если конечно я правильно разобралась, что вправо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Повторите фото


----------



## evgeniya875 (24 Янв 2021)

В личные сообщение отправила.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

По фото - право, но МРТ лежа, а фото стоя.


----------



## evgeniya875 (24 Янв 2021)

Я просто пытаюсь разобраться и понять. Сейчас, стоя, сколиоз может быть просто спазм мышц из-за стресса? Или такое нереально?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Реально.


----------



## evgeniya875 (24 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Реально.


Спасибо вам большое 🙏 пьём значит атаракс и приводит голову в порядок, дай Бог так моя проблема и разрешиться 🙏 все встанет на свои места и можно будет идти в бассейн


----------



## evgeniya875 (25 Янв 2021)

Новокузнецк, посоветуйте грамотного невролога, мануального терапевта у нас в городе 🙏 не знаю куда с таким вопросом здесь на форуме обратиться? @La murr подскажите, пожалуйста

Сегодня делала лфк и когда закончила, начала вставать с кровати как обычно через бок, опять тупой прострел в пояснице как кость об кость 😔

@Доктор Ступин Федор Петрович, с поиском врача туго у нас. По отзывам у самых лучших в Новокузнецке я уже была. Результат есть, но не так чтоб на работе идти. Кривая все равно. Сейчас через родственников нашли аппарат электрофорез, вычитала что его делают с димексидом. Можно делать? Хуже не станет? Эффект от этого будет? Если нужно делать, то на какое место?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

Делать на больное  место с димексидом, второй электрод на сустав с ограничением подвижности.
Просто рентген поясницы и тазобедренных суставов делали?


----------



## evgeniya875 (25 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Делать на больное  место с димексидом, второй электрод на сустав с ограничением подвижности.
> Просто рентген поясницы и тазобедренных суставов делали?


Нет. На карантине пока до 29.01. Утром встала ровная, лфк сделала, умылась, прошла 1000 шагов по квартире и все я кривая опять. Но боль именно когда я ровная тогда кость об кость траться, а когда кривая боли нет, просто тяжело такой кривой ходить. Тянет все


----------



## evgeniya875 (25 Янв 2021)

Корсет вот такой надо? 21 см он


----------



## La murr (25 Янв 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Новокузнецк, посоветуйте грамотного невролога, мануального терапевта у нас в городе 🙏 не знаю куда с таким вопросом здесь на форуме обратиться? @La murr подскажите, пожалуйста


Здесь можно создать тему - земляки отзовутся.


----------



## evgeniya875 (25 Янв 2021)

@La murr, спасибо 😊

Сегодня решила подстричь ногти, как обычно закинула левую стопу на правое колено и спокойно сделала, а вот правую стопу кое как закинула на левое колено и сразу напряжение вдоль позвоночника справа, тянущая такая боль или дискомфорт, в общем натяжение по правой стороне вдоль позвоночника


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Корсет вот такой надо? 21 см он


Он



Просто рентген поясницы и тазобедренных суставов делали?


----------



## evgeniya875 (25 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Просто рентген поясницы и тазобедренных суставов делали?


Нет, не успела ещё. После праздников сразу на карантин, и только 29.01 карантин у нас закончится

Заказать можно у вас? Доставка долго до Новокузнецка наверное. Этот на фото я на Вайлбериз нашла, но по качеству не знаю. Вашей продукции доверия больше конечно.


----------



## горошек (25 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, и скажите, если заказывать у вас корсет, то как подобрать размер? Я была, мне примеряли. А подруга вот тоже хотела бы заказать у вас, в Подмосковье доставка. Но она первый раз и размер не знает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

Нужен размер талии.
Отправка любой доставочной компанией.


----------



## горошек (25 Янв 2021)

Спасибо. А размер бёдер не нужен? Заказ делать по телефону?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

лучше на почту sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## горошек (25 Янв 2021)

Хорошо. А что написать? Обхват, адрес и способ доставки? Его самим что ли выбрать? Или вы с какими-то компаниями уже работаете? Почтой можно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

Там девчата обсудят или я, если свободен.
Почтой без проблем.


----------



## evgeniya875 (26 Янв 2021)

Вчера начиталась историй тут на сайте, переживала за всех весь вечер. Кое как уснула, внутри все дрожит до сих пор, и по телу как нерв гуляет, то в одном месте кольнёт и дрожь, то в другом и опять дрожь. Сразу страх за себя и как итог сегодня утром проснулась и опять скукоженная вся как урюк, все болит, все ноет, все тянет. Нельзя читать мне здесь истории 😔 сильно все близко воспринимаю, и что ещё хуже на себя «примеряю»


----------



## AlexSam (26 Янв 2021)

@evgeniya875, здравствуйте! Я тоже переживаю. Особенно, когда ощущается тупик, если некому помочь. Но мне помогает поиск решения, рациональный подход,даже если «примеряю на себя», сразу вопросы, что бы делала дальше, к каким Врачам пошла, что бы не делала. И учусь переключаться, отвлекаться. Тяжело, но нарабатывается.
Берегите себя!


----------



## evgeniya875 (26 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Берегите себя!


Спасибо 🙏 стараюсь отвлекаться то не получается пока.

Вроде ничего не болело, ходила по квартире тихо, спокойно. К ребёнку присела на корточки, аккуратно встала и  пошла дальше и через некоторое время заболело спереди бедро левой ноги. Картинка с интернета, боль даже чуть ниже распространяется. Не хромаю. Просто чувствую там что больно и все. Сидеть не больно. Лежать не больно. А вот лёжа на правом боку левую ногу поднять сложно, не скажу что прям сильно боль, но напрягается бедро. Если прямо поднять то ещё более менее, а вот если как бы выкручивая сустав тазобедренный то больнее. Может защемило чего когда села на корточки 🤷‍♀️

Вот отметила где болит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2021)

Боли при вставании на корточках, как правило, при трохантерите.


----------



## evgeniya875 (27 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Боли при вставании на корточках, как правило, при трохантерите.


По симптомам как то 50/50. Мне больше кажется мышцы все болят. Из-за того, что я считай 2 месяца лежала и изредка вставала все ослабло. Даже просто если встать и вытянуть руки через минуту мне хочется уже сесть. Чай налить тоже проблема, чайник тяжёлым кажется. Спина сильно напрягается. Дома уже несколько дней хожу. Ходить стало комфортнее 🙏 но все равно все тело какое то деревянное 🙈


----------



## evgeniya875 (27 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин Фёдор Петрович, здравствуйте. А диагноз стеноз можно подтвердить на рентгене? Или то что стоять тяжело это может говорить о слабости мышц и не обязательно о стенозе?

Сейчас прочитала про синдром подвздошно-поясничной мышцы. Очень схожие симптомы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин Фёдор Петрович, здравствуйте. А диагноз стеноз можно подтвердить на рентгене? Или то что стоять тяжело это может говорить о слабости мышц и не обязательно о стенозе?


Стеноз на МРТ и КТ и при наличии клиники.


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Сейчас прочитала про синдром подвздошно-поясничной мышцы. Очень схожие симптомы


Значит лечим!


----------



## evgeniya875 (28 Янв 2021)

Новый день, новые вопросы. Почему могут болеть эти места? К ним даже притрагиваться больно. И прям горячие эти места.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2021)

Больно-локальное воспаление


----------



## darling (29 Янв 2021)

> L4-5, L5 - Согнуло буквой С - если правильно поняла,то у меня листез этих позвонков,т.е съехали с места.​


у меня боль в области копчика. Прочла про турник,больше к нему не прикоснусь-ни стоять,ни тем более висеть. Пусть как идёт,так идёт.

Ещё по утрам меня сгибает вправую(более менее здоровую сторону) как-бы щажу левую.Потом расхаживаюсь.


----------



## evgeniya875 (2 Фев 2021)

Опять тупой прострел в пояснице. Но уже не как кость об кость, а как бывает когда идёшь-идёшь и оступился, мышечный что ли. И гореть крестец начал. Это может быть нейропатическая боль? Или мышцы перегруженные могут так «стрелять» или что это? Опять страх вставать и вообще шевелиться 😭


----------



## evgeniya875 (20 Фев 2021)

несколько дней подряд под утро, часов в 6-7 просыпаюсь от дискомфорта по лампасу левой ноги.  Получается где большой вертел (если правильно говорю) и до половины бёдра. Просто как печёт что-ли. В общем как отлежала. Переворачиваюсь на другой бок и все проходит. Или встаю и все проходит. И днём тоже если лежу на левой ноге такое же ощущение что отлежала, сегодня делала рентген поясницы и минут 15 там лежала на этом же боку, такое же чувство, а когда встаю на этом месте красное пятно. Это нерв какой то пережимаю?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2021)

Почитайте про трохантерит


----------



## ~Наталья~ (20 Фев 2021)

@evgeniya875, возможно, есть триггеры в малой ягодичной мышце, такое часто бывает
посмотрите в атласе триггерных точек, красным указано, где боль, а крестик - тут триггер
Попробуйте это место ,где крестик, промять теннисным мячом


----------



## evgeniya875 (20 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте про трохантерит


Спасибо. Вы мне про него уже писали, но там не было прям такого явного дискомфорта, а сейчас появился. Если долго лежать, то там как кожа на этом участке как онемение что ли, где вертел и на сгибе бедра. Это все про трохантерит?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (20 Фев 2021)

@evgeniya875, Вам выше дала практический совет
Пробуйте
Нужен атлас триггерных точек?
У меня на ЯДиске :








						ТТ Карта  .pdf
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk


----------



## evgeniya875 (20 Фев 2021)

@Larisa74, спасибо большое! Завтра буду изучать. Сейчас пошла пытаться уснуть. Время 2:00 уже 🛌


----------



## ~Наталья~ (20 Фев 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Спасибо большое! Завтра буду изучать. Время 2:00 уже 🛌


Доброй ночи!


----------



## evgeniya875 (21 Фев 2021)

Доброе утро. Сейчас пока читала про трохантерит, наткнулась на сакроилеит. На рентген снимках ПОП его будет видно? Или при сакроелите всегда высокая температура? В начале заболевания, но уколов каждый вечер 37 была температура

Сейчас прочитала свою тему с самого начала. В 2014 году все те же вопросы были, все та же паника, страх, пульс и боль точно такая же по описанию. Но там грыжи были, сейчас 2х штук нет и третья меньше стала. Только там косило в другую сторону и нога болела правая. Также точно пекло в ней. Также «екало» и также не держала спина, все абсолютно тоже самое, только грыж то сейчас нет тех 🤷‍♀️ А вот это тревожное состояние как раз и было, только АД я там не пила, просто на время переехала к маме, видно она мне эти антидепрессанты и заменила


----------



## DimaA (21 Фев 2021)

@evgeniya875, а грыж не стало - операцию сделали?


----------



## evgeniya875 (21 Фев 2021)

@DimaA, я так поняла дисков нет там сейчас, стёрлись. Или это выше. Не знаю куда они делись 🤷‍♀️ Операций тьфу тьфу тьфу не было 🙏


----------



## ~Наталья~ (21 Фев 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> я так поняла дисков нет там сейчас, стёрлись. Или это выше. Не знаю куда они делись 🤷‍♀️ Операций тьфу тьфу тьфу не было 🙏


усохли со временем 
естественный процесс


----------



## ~Наталья~ (25 Фев 2021)

Если "косит " в сторону, надо смотреть квадратную мышцу поясницы


----------



## evgeniya875 (26 Фев 2021)

Добрый день. Забрала результаты рентгена, снимки чуть позже выложу. Вот описание



Недавно делала узи малого таза и после этого боль в крестце такая сильная была, именно сидеть было больно весь вечер, на утро получше стало. Сегодня мазок ездила сдавать. Опять до туда доехала легко, обратно же еле высидела, крестец огнём горел и низ живота слегка. Вышла из машины отпустило слегка, поднялась домой, легла и чувствую ноет низ живота теперь больше чем крестец. По УЗи все в Норме, даже эндометриоз не подтвердили, только врач увидел что матка загнула кзади, может от этого так болит 🤷‍♀️


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> врач увидел что матка загнула кзади, может от этого так болит


знаю многих женщин с загибом матки,он никак не беспокоит. Вообще,индивидуально.


----------



## evgeniya875 (26 Фев 2021)

Возможно просто сама ищу причину боли и додумываю. Сейчас ещё снимки @Доктор Ступин Федор Петрович посмотрим, посмотрим что скажет


----------



## evgeniya875 (26 Фев 2021)

Снимки неудачного качества и я их не могу нормально сфотографировать


----------



## evgeniya875 (26 Фев 2021)

Добавили все что сфотографировала



@Доктор Ступин Федор Петрович, посмотрите, пожалуйста, снимки. Сфотографировала как смогла.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2021)

Сколиоз. Левая нога короче правой. Выраженное снижение высоты дисков, начиная с третьего позвонка вниз. Наиболее выражено на уровне между пятым поясничным и первым крестовым. Дистопия межпозвонковых суставов - плоскости движения в суставах справа и слева не совпадают. 
Искал Ваши фото со спины. Там про какую ногу я писал более короткую?


----------



## evgeniya875 (26 Фев 2021)

Спасибо, доктор за уделённое время 🙏Какие мои дальнейшие действия?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Искал ваши фото со спины. Там про какую ногу я писал более короткую?


Отправила фото в личные сообщения

Это все лечится?

По ощущениям короче правая. Если встать к зеркалу и приподнять пятку правой ноги, таз становится ровным.

Нашла, вы изначально про левую ногу и писали мне, @Доктор Ступин


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Какие мои дальнейшие действия?


Надо понять, от чего болит. Пока такого понимания нет. А как это сделать тоже ответить сложно. Какое мнение Вашего лечащего врача?

Ношение корсета, одетого правильно, под живот, как у беременной женщины. Приносит облегчение?

И фото, когда согнуло Вас С, у Вас есть?


----------



## evgeniya875 (26 Фев 2021)

И фото когда согнуло Вас С, у Вас есть?
Уже так не гнёт, а корсет действительно удобнее носить когда как беременная и сзади его хочется натянуть как бы на бёдра



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо понять от чего болит. Пока такого понимания нет. А как это сделать тоже ответить сложно. Какое мнение вашего лечащего врача?


Была ещё у одного невролога. По их мнению все хорошо. Болеть может конечно, но не так как я описываю. Бассейн, лфк. А как до бассейна то дойти, если это тяжело. Спускаться даже по лесенкам тяжело, не больно, а просто тяжело как то даётся, подниматься легче. Скованности в спине уже нет такой, только когда устаёт спина. И боль и тупые прострелы когда ноги двигать в стороны. Даже если поясница не двигается, а ноги отводить в стороны можно словить тупой прострел

К какому ещё специалисту обратиться? У неврологов у 3х была, у нейрохирурга была. У мануального терапевта была. У ортопеда ещё только не была



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо понять от чего болит. Пока такого понимания нет. А как это сделать тоже ответить сложно. Какое мнение вашего лечащего врача?


Понимания нет потому что очень много отчего может болеть?

Попробую описать что со мной происходит. Под утро затекает левая нога, до середины бёдра по лампасу. Надо перевернуться, сменить положение и все проходит. Но бывают дни когда сплю всю ночь. Ничего не беспокоит. Замечала если просыпаюсь в туалет ночью спина ноет, давит как-то слегка, в туалет схожу и отпускает. Но это не боль, дискомфорт. Если долго что-то делать, готовить обед допустим, то тянуть начинает и ныть места которые на фото. Просто тянущая боль, но не сказать что сильная, надо лечь или сесть.  И не важно в корсете я или нет. Без корсета просто я напрягаюсь вся потому что боюсь прострелов и по-этому ещё больнее, а в корсете расслаблена более-менее, но эти места все равно тянет и ноют. А бывает жжение в крестце, печёт прям, оно и в покое не проходит, и вот когда жжение тогда сидеть больнее всего. Сильнее жжение это чувствуется. Отчего это жжение бывает я не знаю 🤷‍♀️ Хочется холодного приложить к крестцу в этот момент. Места что на фото болит больше слева, и тупые прострелы больше слева. Когда спина устаёт я ложусь, расслабляюсь и если колени сомкнуть то слышен щелчок в паху слева и сразу так легко становится


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> И фото когда согнуло Вас С, у Вас есть?
> Уже так не гнёт, а корсет действительно удобнее носить когда как беременная и сзади его хочется натянуть как бы на бёдра


При нагрузках и длительной ходьбе надо одевать. Одновременно бороться за укрепление мышц брюшного пресса.  Только обязательно разберитесь что такое брюшной пресс, что такое мышцы живота глубокие, который часто тренируют  вместе с брюшным прессом


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Была ещё у одного невролога. По их мнению все хорошо. Болеть может конечно, но не так как я описываю. Бассейн, лфк. А как до бассейна то дойти, если это тяжело. Спускаться даже по лесенкам тяжело, не больно, а просто тяжело как то даётся, подниматься легче. Скованности в спине уже нет такой, только когда устаёт спина. И боль и тупые прострелы когда ноги двигать в стороны. Даже если поясница не двигается, а ноги отводить в стороны можно словить тупой прострел


Если от вводите ноги в стороны без шевеление в пояснице и при этом есть тупой прострел – то это прострел тазобедренных суставах. Как вы помните у вас подвижность в суставах разная,
Значит минимум периартроз или артроз ограничивающийся подвижность в суставе есть. Думаю и то и другое.


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> К какому ещё специалисту обратиться? У неврологов у 3х была, у нейрохирурга была. У мануального терапевта была. У ортопеда ещё только не была


К ортопеду надо прийти обязательно с просьбой рассмотреть. Определить причину поражения сустава. И главное нет ли в суставах причин для той боли которую Вы испытываете?


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Понимания нет потому что очень много отчего может болеть?


В том числе


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Попробую описать что со мной происходит. Под утро затекает левая нога, до середины бёдра по лампасу. Надо перевернуться, сменить положение и все проходит. Но бывают дни когда сплю всю ночь. Ничего не беспокоит. Замечала если просыпаюсь в туалет ночью спина ноет, давит как-то слегка, в туалет схожу и отпускает. Но это не боль, дискомфорт.


Почитайте про нейропатию бокового кожного нерва бёдра и трохантерит


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Если долго что-то делать, готовить обед допустим, то тянуть начинает и ныть места которые на фото. Просто тянущая боль, но не сказать что сильная, надо лечь или сесть.  И не важно в корсете я или нет. Без корсета просто я напрягаюсь вся потому что боюсь прострелов и по-этому ещё больнее, а в корсете расслаблена более-менее, но эти места все равно тянет и ноют.


Миофасциальный синдром, как возможная причина. Как вариант решения проблемы при нагрузке - высокий барный стул и опираться на него попой при работе на ногах. И конечно одновременно лечение и тренировка этих мышц


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> А бывает жжение в крестце, печёт прям, оно и в покое не проходит, и вот когда жжение тогда сидеть больнее всего. Сильнее жжение это чувствуется. Отчего это жжение бывает я не знаю 🤷‍♀️ Хочется холодного приложить к крестцу в этот момент. Места что на фото болит больше слева, и тупые прострелы больше слева


Надавите на копчик. Копчик это то что располагается на 1 см выше ануса. Больно?



evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Когда спина устаёт я ложусь, расслабляюсь и если колени сомкнуть то слышен щелчок в паху слева и сразу так легко становится


Почитайте про синдром щелкающего бедра


----------



## evgeniya875 (27 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> При нагрузках и длительной ходьбе надо одевать. Одновременно бороться за укрепление мышц брюшного пресса.  Только обязательно разберитесь что такое брюшной пресс, что такое мышцы живота глубокие, который часто тренируют  вместе с брюшным прессом


Мануальный терапевт мне и говорил что брюшной пресс надо укреплять, таз от этого отчасти и уезжает, у меня есть привычка, а может и не привычка, а просто в левую сторону какой-то блок стоит. Стоя и сидя я могу наклониться только прямо и вправо, влево не могу. И получается если наклоняюсь то все больше в правую сторону, встаю через правую сторону из положения сидя, беру расческу из шкафа, беру вещь с дивана. В общем все в правую сторону и таз спереди по косточкам как раз ниже по правой стороне. Щелчки когда колени сгибаю больше как бы между ног слышны и тогда таз даже ровнее становится. Упражнение он мне говорил,  лёжа на спине зажимать детский мячик см 20. Если есть упражнения для брюшного пресса дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку

лежа на левом боку на кровати легко могу встать сначала опуская ноги на пол, лёжа на правом боку удобнее вставать если правая спущена, а левая приподнята слегка. А вот с пола встать через бок вообще не могу, сразу эти тупые прострелы. Только через положение на четвереньках. 




Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если от вводите ноги в стороны без шевеление в пояснице и при этом есть тупой прострел – то это прострел тазобедренных суставах. Как вы помните у вас подвижность в суставах разная,
> Значит минимум периартроз или артроз ограничивающийся подвижность в суставе есть. Думаю и то и другое.


Тазобедренный сустав может «стрелять» левее крестца? И вообще может все так болеть именно из ТБС? На стул пыталась встать каждой ноной. Если не держаться ни за что, то вообще не встать, а если держаться, то правой нормально, а левой не смогла. У нас высокая душевая перешагивать могу только сначала поставив правуюногу и потом заносить левую. В машину удобнее залазить сначала правую потом левую, езжу сзади чаще по-этому. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К ортопеду надо прийти обязательно с просьбой рассмотреть. Определить причину поражения сустава. И главное нет ли в суставах причин для той боли которую Вы испытываете?


Хорошо, поищу ортопеда


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В том числе


Вы же помните что я очень мнительная и люблю додумывать, можно я спрошу у вас по простому? Критичного для операционного решения ничего нет? Лекарства я так понимаю все бесполезны? Только лфк и тренировка мышц исправит ситуацию? 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надавите на копчик. Копчик это то что располагается на 1 см выше ануса. Больно?


Больновато в одной точке, выше уже не больно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2021)

> Мануальный терапевт мне и говорил что брюшной пресс надо укреплять, таз от этого отчасти и уезжает, у меня есть привычка, а может и не привычка, а просто в левую сторону какой-то блок стоит. Стоя и сидя я могу наклониться только прямо и вправо, влево не могу. И получается если наклоняюсь то все больше в правую сторону, встаю через правую сторону из положения сидя, беру расческу из шкафа, беру вещь с дивана. В общем все в правую сторону и таз спереди по косточкам как раз ниже по правой стороне. Щелчки когда колени сгибаю больше как бы между ног слышны и тогда таз даже ровнее становится. Упражнение он мне говорил,  лёжа на спине зажимать детский мячик см 20. Если есть упражнения для брюшного пресса дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку


Все очень просто. Не надо отрывать поясницу при выполнении упражнений на брюшной пресс.



> лежа на левом боку на кровати легко могу встать сначала опуская ноги на пол, лёжа на правом боку удобнее вставать если правая спущена, а левая приподнята слегка. А вот с пола встать через бок вообще не могу, сразу эти тупые прострелы. Только через положение на четвереньках.


Надо поискать причину. Возможно и тазобедренный сустав



> Тазобедренный сустав может «стрелять» левее крестца? И вообще может все так болеть именно из ТБС? На стул пыталась встать каждой ноной. Если не держаться ни за что, то вообще не встать, а если держаться, то правой нормально, а левой не смогла. У нас высокая душевая перешагивать могу только сначала поставив правую ногу и потом заносить левую. В машину удобнее залазить сначала правую потом левую, езжу сзади чаще по-этому.


То есть, есть признаки поражения тазобедренного сустава. Надо понять то ли это кость, то ли это связки, то ли это сумка, то ли это мышца.



> Хорошо, поищу ортопеда


Ждём результата.



> Вы же помните что я очень мнительная и люблю додумывать, можно я спрошу у вас по простому? Критичного для операционного решения ничего нет? Лекарства я так понимаю все бесполезны? Только лфк и тренировка мышц исправит ситуацию?


Пока показаний к операции не вижу. Но найти можно всегда.



> Больновато в одной точке, выше уже не больно


То есть, вполне возможно Ваше жжение связано не с крестцом. А с копчиком. Прочитайте про воспаление копчика.


----------



## evgeniya875 (27 Фев 2021)

@Доктор Ступин Федор Петрович Спасибо вам за ответы 🙏 Ещё можно вопрос? Спазм мышц из-за стресса в моей  ситуации может давать перекос таза? И ещё слева от крестца под кожей образование, оно двигается, при нажатии болит, но давить надо сильно до боли. И по размеру оно овально см 3 где-то. Это может бать триггер?


----------



## evgeniya875 (1 Мар 2021)

Добрый вечер! Можно ли самой как то определить боль мышечная от напряжения, стресса или боль все таки связанна с позвоночником?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2021)

Если точка болевая. Можно её называть триггером. Но мышечный триггер не может двигаться под кожей. Как вариант попробуйте сделать узи этой штуки, то, что двигается – может просто липома небольшая.
Стресс, конечно, может давать боль. Но в основном через понижение болевого порога. Нервничаете – болевой порог падает – имеющиеся боли становятся более чувствительные – в ответ может и сколиоз защитный усилиться. Только я пока не видел Вашего снимка с защитным сколиозом. То, что Вы показываете, не отличается сильно от того момента, когда у Вас минимальная боль.
Поэтому постоянный русский философский вопрос – а был ли мальчик?
Имеет право и в Вашем случае.


----------



## evgeniya875 (2 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, от стресса мышечный спазм и от этого боль, вот про что я. То есть легкое болевое ощущение в спине я воспринимаю как катастрофу и тут же автоматически спазм. Не от боли, а от страха. А вот когда от страха все спазмируется в спине тогда уже и боль, потому что напряженная вся


----------



## evgeniya875 (4 Мар 2021)

Доброе утро. 
Когда переворачиваюсь на кровати, аккуратно перекатываюсь бывает щелчок в левой ягодице. Позавчера днём при вставании со стула щелчок этот был, просто услышала и все, без боли. Вечером того же дня такой же щелчок опять при вставании, также без боли, просто глухой звук такой, но когда сделала шаг щелчок услышала в лобке и тут же это место онемело, все без боли. Несколько шагов и отпустило. Все было хорошо, легла спать. В 6 часов проснулась от боли. Не сильно больно, просто как током по всему тазу, аж в жар бросило. утром в тазу тяжесть, как наполненность какая-то и нога левая тоже какая-то тяжелая. Расходиться не получилось, выпила диклофенак и вроде как отпустило. Днём Ребёнка возили на приём в Новокузнецк (40 км в одну сторону), дорогу нормально вынесла только при выходе из машины опять эти щелчки в ягодице. И по ощущениям хочется дернуть левую ногу чтоб она на место встала.

@Доктор Ступин от чего такое? От спины? 

ещё давно заметила, но не придавала значение бывает когда сижу, в паху как будто пережимает что-то, ступни холодные становятся и ногами двигать постоянно хочется и жжение в промежности бывает. Встаю и все проходит. 

вчера на ночь намазала ягодицы диклофенаком и спала до 5 часов нормально. В 5 проснулась оттого что ягодицы затекли. Ступнямии от себя поделала и отпустило, ещё уснула

я тут на днях ягодицы сильно разминала, до сих пор к ним даже притрагиваться больно. И когда лежу ощущение что как будто меня пинали по ним 🙈 смех также отдаёт в ягодицы, как мышечная боль что ли


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Доброе утро.
> Когда переворачиваюсь на кровати, аккуратно перекатываюсь бывает щелчок в левой ягодице. Позавчера днём при вставании со стула щелчок этот был, просто услышала и все, без боли. Вечером того же дня такой же щелчок опять при вставании, также без боли, просто глухой звук такой, но когда сделала шаг щелчок услышала в лобке и тут же это место онемело, все без боли. Несколько шагов и отпустило.



Надо понять откуда щелчок. Сам по себе он не страшен. Если он не вызывает боли. По описанию он боли не вызывает. Другой вопрос что может месяцами не щелкать, а потом защелкало и потом заболело. Тогда связь видно


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Все было хорошо, легла спать. В 6 часов проснулась от боли. Не сильно больно, просто как током по всему тазу, аж в жар бросило. утром в тазу тяжесть, как наполненность какая-то и нога левая тоже какая-то тяжелая. Расходиться не получилось, выпила диклофенак и вроде как отпустило. Днём Ребёнка возили на приём в Новокузнецк (40 км в одну сторону), дорогу нормально вынесла только при выходе из машины опять эти щелчки в ягодице. И по ощущениям хочется дернуть левую ногу чтоб она на место встала.
> 
> @Доктор Ступин от чего такое? От спины?


Учитывая что у нас проблема в позвоночнике и в суставе. Надо бы ещё разобраться откуда. И то, и другое роль при больших нагрузках может давать боль. Именно такую как вы описали. Только жар нехарактерен. Но это уже индивидуально реакция на боль. Действия правильные. Если что-то заболела – корсет, аппликатор, мазь, препарат против боли, воспаления, мимо релаксант.
Знаю что у вас будет нагрузка, можно заранее одеть корсет, и обязательно в самой машине устроить место так чтобы прогиб в пояснице сохранился точно таким же как стоит то есть состояние прогибов позвоночника в поясничном отделе должно быть стоя и сидя одинаковым всегда. 


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> ещё давно заметила, но не придавала значение бывает когда сижу, в паху как будто пережимает что-то, ступни холодные становятся и ногами двигать постоянно хочется и жжение в промежности бывает. Встаю и все проходит.


Почитайте про нейропатии полового нерва. А


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> вчера на ночь намазала ягодицы диклофенаком и спала до 5 часов нормально. В 5 проснулась оттого что ягодицы затекли. Ступнямии от себя поделала и отпустило, ещё уснула


Постель надо помягче


evgeniya875 написал(а):


> я тут на днях ягодицы сильно разминала, до сих пор к ним даже притрагиваться больно. И когда лежу ощущение что как будто меня пинали по ним 🙈 смех также отдаёт в ягодицы, как мышечная боль что ли


Мышечные и связочный. Читаем про трохантерит


----------



## evgeniya875 (4 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин Федор Петрович, а вот именно корсетом я могла хуже сделать? Таких болей не было пока корсет не одевала, одеваю вроде как положено. Ниже на бёдра и под живот. Но даже в нем стреляет по тазу и крестце, как оступилась и что-то задевает там. Не могу в бок ходить, только прямо, иначе стреляет и болеть начинает в районе крестца. Тазом не могу шевелить влево, вправо тоже стреляет. Всем расслабляет поза на четвереньках, а у меня сразу тяжесть в крестце появляется. Даже в корсете чуть оступилась стреляет крестец, левее, в ягодицу сверху

Эндокринолог отправляла анализы сдавать, пришли результаты. Как поняла данные как раз связаны с нервами


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Даже в корсете чуть оступилась стреляет крестец, левее, в ягодицу сверху


Покажите фото, как Вы одеваете корсет.


----------



## evgeniya875 (4 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, 



Вот ещё анализы


----------



## evgeniya875 (4 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин Вы мне в самом начале говорили про детралекс, я же его так полноценно и не пропила из-за кровотечения. Все что я описываю может быть из-за вен? Сегодня заметила что пятки синеют когда сижу. Может правда пережимаю что-то?! Или опять я надумываю?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2021)

Корет надо чуть ниже, как у беременных, под живот. Прям рукой приподнимайте свисающую часть и корсет снизу.

По детралексу обсудите с врачом.


----------



## evgeniya875 (4 Мар 2021)

Спасибо. Была у мануального терапевта сегодня. Сказал что грушевидная слева очень спазмирована, сказал что скорее всего что-то с сухожилием в тазобедренном суставе. Я так понимаю это и есть трохантерит про который вы мне писали?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2021)

Возможно, трохантерит там, где боковой карман на брюках.


----------



## Лапушка70 (6 Ноя 2021)

evgeniya875 написал(а):


> Гинеколог сказала что боль не от эндометриоза. Она когда смотрела меня сказала грушевидная слева отёкшая. Не знаю как она это поняла 🤷‍♀️


Через влагалище прощупывается часть грушевидной мышцы.


----------

